# Obolon



## Sambar (12/9/11)

Hey guys, I am new to the forum.

I'm not sure if this is in the right section but hopefully somebody can help me.

I am after a certain beer which I can not find anywhere, I have been looking for this particular beer for a while, Ive tried searching the internet, Dan Murphy's, 1st choice etc, etc and its no where to be found.

The beer that I'm an after is from Ukraine, and is called Obolon

Does any one know where I can find it in Melbourne







Any help is much appreciated.
Cheers.


----------



## humulus (12/9/11)

Sambar said:


> Hey guys, I am new to the forum.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is in the right section but hopefully somebody can help me.
> 
> ...


Seen it in Dan Murphys in Sydney!


----------



## Philthy79 (12/9/11)

http://www.beerstore.com.au/beer/obolon-premium-beer


----------



## Wolfy (12/9/11)

Philthy79 said:


> http://www.beerstore.com.au/beer/obolon-premium-beer


Yah, but it's out of stock, so that don't help too much.


----------



## Bribie G (12/9/11)

I have bought it in the past from Dan Murphy. Pleasant mild but flavourful beer from Україна where the cherry blossoms flower in Киев in the Spring :icon_chickcheers: - I'd expect they only get in a consignment from time to time, so keep trying I guess.


----------



## mfeighan (12/9/11)

nice googling + copy and pasting bribie


----------



## Sambar (12/9/11)

Thanks guys.

I suppose I'll just have to keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Bribie G (12/9/11)

Mikey said:


> nice googling + copy and pasting bribie



Mate, I've gotta go there. If there was a competition for "design a country" then you would come up with Ukraine as a winner. 
Size of France, a spectacular coastline, centrally located capital city of around 3 million with rich history and architecture, distinct seasons with a glorious summer, good economic growth - remained "hidden" in the Soviet Union and now is revealed in all its glory -

And, apart from Obolon - the women


----------



## Nick JD (12/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> Mate, I've gotta go there. If there was a competition for "design a country" then you would come up with Ukraine as a winner.
> Size of France, a spectacular coastline, centrally located capital city of around 3 million with rich history and architecture, distinct seasons with a glorious summer, good economic growth - remained "hidden" in the Soviet Union and now is revealed in all its glory -
> 
> And, apart from Obolon - the women



Reminds me of a story about when I was hanging out with some Hungarian money launderers in north west Romania.


----------



## time01 (13/9/11)

Slovakia and Czech republic is where its at, great beer and even better women.


----------

